# Cross breeding...



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

can swordtails and balloon molly breed together? I saw my new swordtail trying with one of the balloon mollies. And if they do what would the out come look like???


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

No idea, but if anything comes of it, be sure to post pics!


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Do black mollies and marble mollies breed cross breed? Im just wondering?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do believe the black and the marbles can interbreed.I think the only real difference is the color,like in bettas.You can breed red and blue together,and long fin and short fin.So if its basically the same species,it can breed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Platies will inter-breed. I have a few Red-wag Platy teenagers that did not come from a Red Wag Platy. I am sure what you're asking has happened before. I know Platies and Swordtails have.


----------

